# Fancy Potatoes - TNT



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 17, 2009)

We are going to a family get-together - everybody is
bringing something - I volunteered a fancy(but really easy) potato dish.
I have made this before and it was wonderful.

Pomme Anna

2-3 lbs potato (I use yukon gold)
kosher salt
lots of pureed garlic (garlic powder would work)
lots of good olive oil.

Cut potatoes into very thin slices - I use mandolin I don't peel potatoes

Using an ovenproof casserole - oil the bottom and sides (I use cast iron 5 qt)
Begin layering the potatoes by placing the first slice in the center of
the casserole and spiralling the rest of the layer outward from center.
Let the slices of this first layer overlap a bit.
Brush 1st layer with oil and, season with salt and garlic.
Continue simple layers ( you don't need to do that fancy spiralling
any more - just place  slices in a circle is fine. Season and oil each layer
until all potatoes are used up.

Place heavy foil over the top and press down firmly - you could also
place an ovenproof plate over the top and weigh it down.

Begin cooking on stovetop over medium to low flame for 20-25 min.
Transfer to preheated 350 oven to continue cooking until potatoes
are tender.

Invert casserole and slice for serving.

Most recipes call for butter or clarified butter for this dish but
I like Olive Oil - and it's healthier too


----------



## Katie H (Mar 17, 2009)

Mike, those sound great.  The presentation sounds impressive, too.  I'll have to try a scaled-down version soon.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds delicious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luvs (Mar 17, 2009)

we made these at school today, with clarified butter, idaho potatoes, & minus the garlic, & in a teflon pan both on the range & in the oven. they were excellent. pretty, too.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds really good.  I may have to try this, any excuse to use my mandoline.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 17, 2009)

They look and taste spectacular when done right.

Here is a link with a photo and slightly different recipe.
Pommes Anna (Potatoes Anna) Recipe - Vegetables - MyRecipes.com


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the picture.  I will really try these now that I've seen the way the finished product can look.


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 17, 2009)

Check some of these out. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/potato-recipes-17103.html


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 17, 2009)

Jikoni said:


> Check some of these out. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/potato-recipes-17103.html


 
Terrific recipes Jikoni - thanks for sharing.
I was intriegued with the recipe for dried Lake Victoria fish and
potatoes.
I may try to make it with dried tiny shrimp.


----------



## silentmeow (Mar 18, 2009)

Can't wait to try this recipe.  I think my DH will get his birthdays potatoes fix this way tomorrow!  I also love the site, lots of great recipes.  Thanks.


----------



## les (Mar 18, 2009)

These sound awesome..I love trying new potato dishes, I will give them a go & thanks for sharing :0)


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2009)

Potatoes Anna have always been a favorite - how can one go wrong with potatoes, butter, and a bit of crunchy??!!  I remember this recipe being in the very first cookbook I ever bought - we won't go into when that was!


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 18, 2009)

silentmeow said:


> Can't wait to try this recipe. I think my DH will get his birthdays potatoes fix this way tomorrow! I also love the site, lots of great recipes. Thanks.


 
Please report back on your trying this style and how hubby 
received it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 18, 2009)

The Joy Of Cooking version of this dish uses butter in the recipe instead of olive oil.  I comes out very nice as well.  I made this dish with a sunburst pattern on the pan bottom and it came our very pretty too.  I like the spiral idea though.  I'm going to have to try it with the olive oil, and maybe through in a bit of paprika under the botom layer for color.  Caution, don't try this in a springform pan.  It makes a mess.  i found out the hardway when the melted butter oozed out of the pan an dripped onto the oven floor, creating a bunch of smoke.  They tasted great, but...

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Amy Hoffman (Mar 19, 2009)

Yum! I love potatoes.  I will have to scavenge up a cast iron pot.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 20, 2009)

Amy Hoffman said:


> Yum! I love potatoes. I will have to scavenge up a cast iron pot. Thanks for the recipe.


 
Amy - you don't have to use cast iron - see post 4 in this thread.
They made it in a Teflon frying pan which was ovenproof (I guess)


----------

